# Man sollte sich nie zu sicher fühlen!



## Limnos (17. Feb. 2012)

Hi

27 Jahre hat mein Freilandteichaquarium jedem Winter getrotzt. Auf einer Seite bekam es die Wärme des Hauses ab, auf zwei Seiten war es im Erdreich und die vierte Seite mit der Glasscheibe war bis vor 10 Jahren in einem Treibhaus, das nie Minustemperaturen hatte. In dieser Zeit hat sich nie eine Eisdecke gebildet, die über einen Zentimeter hinausgegangen wäre. Seit das Treibhaus verschwand, fror es fast jedes zu, allerdings nicht so tief, dass das Eis die Glasscheibe erreicht hätte. Das alles hatte diesen Winter keine Gültigkeit mehr. Vom Wohnzimmer blickt man auf die WOF, sieht aber nicht die Vorderseite. So war ich völlig überrascht und erschrocken, als ich einmal in den Garten ging, um das Vogelhaus mit neuem Futter zu versehen. Das Bild zeigt was passiert ist. Hinter der geborstenen Scheibe hatte sich noch ein Wasserrest gehalten, der aber dann auch durchfror. Zwei Schleien, zwei Karpfen, Amurbärblinge, Bitterlinge und wahrscheinlich auch __ Frösche sind die Opfer. Wir wohnen in der wintermildesten Gegend Deutschlands und dann das. Es ist zum Heulen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Man sollte sich nie zu sicher fühlen!*

Ach du Schei***!


----------



## pema (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Man sollte sich nie zu sicher fühlen!*

Hallo Wolfgang,
das tut mir für dich und die betroffenen Tiere wirklich leid.
petra


----------



## VolkerN (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Man sollte sich nie zu sicher fühlen!*

Hallo Wolfgang,

mein Beileid 

...in Zusammenhang mit der Natur kann man sich nur sicher sein das nichts sicher ist. Ist schon erstaunlich ...schliesslich war die Kaelteperiode zwar kurz und heftig ...aber (aus der Erinnerung heraus) hatten wir im Dezember letzten Jahres eine aehnliche Kaelteperiode.


----------



## Yogibubu (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Man sollte sich nie zu sicher fühlen! - wie wahr!*

Hi Wolfgang,

ich kann Dir nachfühlen! Mal sehen, was ich entdecke, wenn meine Pfütze auftaut. Kann gar nicht sagen, wie dick die Eisschicht ist. Meine 2 Seerosen, die im 45 cm tiefen Wasser standen sowie 2 gute Springbrunnenpumpen habe ich vor dem Winter in einer in einer mit Wasser gefüllten Maurerbütt in ein Hausanbau – wie die Jahre zuvor, gestellt, um sie zu überwintern (et hätt noch immer jootjegange) Gleich neben ca. 60 Dahlienknollen! Alles zusätzlich gut abgedeckt! 
Als ich vor 4 Tagen nach dem Ganzen schaute, kam der Horror! In meinem Wasserbehälter nichts als ein Eisblock :shock Darin zwei gute Heissner-Pumpen und zwei große Seerosenrhizome: die dürften alle hin sein!  Die Dahlienknollen sicherlich auch   Sche…  Winter...

Auf ein Neues  -  viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Man sollte sich nie zu sicher fühlen!*

Hallo Wolfgang
 Das ist ein schlimmer Vorfall  
Da kann mann sehen das selbst das Unmögliche doch eintreten kann 
--------------Gruss Reiner-----------


----------



## Zacky (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Man sollte sich nie zu sicher fühlen!*

Guten Morgen....

Ich denke, das passt hier gut rein. Pleiten, Pech und Pannen wäre auch ein schöner Name für den Thread.

Als ich heute morgen so in den Garten schaute, dachte ich noch, ich träume......

 Der Rasen stand unter Wasser und mein Teich sah komisch aus..... also ich fix raus und dann das....

     

:help Als ich genauer hinschaute, sah ich das ein PVC-Rohr am Kugelhahn geplatzt ist. Kein kleiner Riss, , natürlich gleich so, dass das 50er Rohr freien Lauf hatte.

Bin jetzt erst am Abpumpen und versuche die Pumpen-Ventilkammer trocken zu legen und hoffe auf eine schenlle Reparatur. So kommen meine Fische auch zu einem großzügigen Wasserwechsel. 

Berichte später weiter, muss erst mal wieder raus....


----------



## Zacky (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Man sollte sich nie zu sicher fühlen!*

Nachtrag:

Leck gefunden und trocken gelegt, neu geklebt und hoffentlich dicht. Wir mussten aber den Waserpegel um gute 60 cm im Teich senken um die Stelle zu erreichen. Ein ganz blödes Gefühl, wenn das Eis knackt und dann die Eisschollen abbrechen. Hoffe die Fische haben den Schock überstanden, denn gesehen habe ich noch keine. Wir werden es erst im Frühjahr mit Gewissheit sehen.

Jetzt die Klebestellen trocknen lassen und dann mit Frischwasser aus der Hausleitung nachfüllen. Ich hoffe es geht alles gut. :beten1


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Man sollte sich nie zu sicher fühlen!*

Wolfgang, wir leiden mit Dir, das ist wirklich sehr sehr ärgerlich. 

Gruß 
Wolfgang


----------



## Lucy2412 (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Man sollte sich nie zu sicher fühlen!*

Ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen, und kann es selbst kaum erwarten das sich die Eisschicht aufgelöst hat und ich meine Fische hoffentlich wohlbehalten sichten kann.


----------



## Moonlight (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Man sollte sich nie zu sicher fühlen!*

Hey Rico,

hoffentlich hat's Dir die Teichfolie am Rand oben nicht beschädigt ... ist ja ne wirklich dicke Eisschicht drauf gewesen ... 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Man sollte sich nie zu sicher fühlen!*

Hi Mandy.

Nein, ist alles wohl nochnal gut gegangen. Hoffe ich, wissen werden wir es erst im Frühjahr. Die Eisdecke ist schon mächtig. In diesem Moment, als ich sah und hörte, wie die Eisdecke einstürzte, habe ich mir so überlegt, wie es in dem Moment den Fischen geht. Es wird ja immer gesagt, dass keine Gewalt auf das Eis gewirkt werden soll. Auch sonst sollten doch eigentlich keine Erschütterungen über die Eisdecke erfolgen. Zumindest nicht bei einem Gartenzierteich, oder? Wie machen es die Leute, die das Wasser unter der Eisdecke abpumpen und so ein Luftraum schaffen. wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, wie das bei mir aussah, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das gut sein soll! Versteht ihr, was ich meine? :crazy


----------

